# Troxel seat resto



## Ernest Varney (Jul 2, 2020)

Bought the longspring seat frame and pan from PatMccleren2, and had seat pan restored by Bobcycles. Just gotta do the pinstriping on chaingaurd and frame and shes done.




[A



TT



AC



H=



fu



ll]1222115[/ATTACH]









N


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 2, 2020)

The front spring is incorrect.
It should have one like this if you can find one.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jul 2, 2020)

Got it thanks ill try and find one or i cud just take that one and round it out like it shud be


----------



## the tinker (Jul 2, 2020)

Great job on your saddle, but no, you've got to get the correct spring. Can't bend it. Place a wanted ad here on the Cabe  for one, as it's a common part, but seldom seen in the parts for sale ads. Usually they're found at the bottom of someone's junk box at a swap for a buck or two.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Jul 2, 2020)

Ok thanks buddy


----------

